# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Speedport Entry 2i + IP καμερες

## tmagafas

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΕΧΩ στην κατοχη μου το speedport entry 2i και 4 Ip καμερες.πως θα μπορουσα να τις συνδεσω πανω στο ρουτερ ασυρματα και να μπορω να τις παρακολουθω και εξω απο το εσωτερικο δικτυο;;

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα φίλε,
δεν το έχω κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο αλλά με άλλα μοντέλα και αυτό που συνήθως γίνεται είναι να θέσεις τις κάμερες ώστε να λαμβάνουν ΙΡ μέσω DHCP server που στη προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ο router σου. Όπως δηλαδή παίρνει ΙΡ το PC σου, το λαπτοπ σου, το smartphone σου μέσα στο σπίτι, έτσι θα πάρουν κι αυτές και θα διασυνδεθούν με το LAN του σπιτιού σου.  Τώρα αν θέλεις να τις βλέπεις από άλλο χώρο, μέσω internet οι λύσεις είναι δύο. Είτε σετάροντας το όλο σύστημα σου για dynamic DNS το οποίο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχει ένα σχετικό κόστος στον provider που σου παρέχει το DNS αν και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που εξακολουθούν να το δίνουν free με κάποια limitations, είτε αν το υποστηρίζουν αυτό οι κάμερες σου (οι περισσότερες πλέον το κάνουν) μέσω σύνδεσης peer-to-peer (P2P). Οδηγίες γι΄αυτά φίλε μου θα βρεις άπλετα στο διαδίκτυο γιατί δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο και δεν έχω δυστυχώς το χρόνο να περιγραφεί η όλη διαδικασία βήμα βήμα από εδώ. Στο Internet όμως θα τις βρεις αυτές τις δυο λύσεις..

----------


## tmagafas

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.
λογικα στις καμερες  8α βαλω 4 σταθερερς ip με πορτες 8080~8084.

στο ρουτερ θα κανω 
1)port forwarding  τι πορτες
2)για ddns  μιας και οι πιο πολλοι παροχοι χρεωνουν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το no-ip?( υπαρχει και στην dropdown λιστα στο ρουτερ.)
σωστα μεχρι εδω;;
μετα τι κανω;; πως μπορω να τις δω μεσα απο το κινητο μου  μεσω 4g??

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα Αναστάση,
καλά τα λες μέχρι εδώ, όπως επίσης και το no-ip αν δε κάνω λάθος έχουν διατηρησει την υπηρεσία free χωρίς χρέωση. Δες επίσης και το freedns.afraid.org. Και αυτοί είναι τελείως free. Θα σου έλεγα επίσης αν το υποστηρίζουν οι κάμερες σου για να μην μπλέκεις με dns να παίξεις με το πρόγραμμα P2P που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής των καμερών. Έτσι γλιτώνεις από αρκετό setup. Αν το κάνεις έτσι, με το κινητό είναι πολύ απλό. Με το ίδιο Ρ2Ρ πρόγραμμα το εγκαθιστάς στο κινητό σου και βλέπεις τα πάντα. Αν τώρα παίξεις με ddns, τότε θα βλέπεις τις κάμερες σου μέσω του browser του κινητού σου. Αφού θα έχεις σετάρει το dns σου π.χ. anastasis.afraid.org θα πληκτρολογείς αυτή τη διεύθυνση και αυτό θα σε οδηγεί στο περιβάλλον ελέγχου των καμερών αν έχουν γίνει όλα και το registration σωστά. Πάντως αν μπορείς να παίξεις Ρ2Ρ δοκίμασε το για πιο γρήγορο και ασφαλές setup.

----------


## tmagafas

> Καλημέρα Αναστάση,
> καλά τα λες μέχρι εδώ, όπως επίσης και το no-ip αν δε κάνω λάθος έχουν διατηρησει την υπηρεσία free χωρίς χρέωση. Δες επίσης και το freedns.afraid.org. Και αυτοί είναι τελείως free. Θα σου έλεγα επίσης αν το υποστηρίζουν οι κάμερες σου για να μην μπλέκεις με dns να παίξεις με το πρόγραμμα P2P που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής των καμερών. Έτσι γλιτώνεις από αρκετό setup. Αν το κάνεις έτσι, με το κινητό είναι πολύ απλό. Με το ίδιο Ρ2Ρ πρόγραμμα το εγκαθιστάς στο κινητό σου και βλέπεις τα πάντα. Αν τώρα παίξεις με ddns, τότε θα βλέπεις τις κάμερες σου μέσω του browser του κινητού σου. Αφού θα έχεις σετάρει το dns σου π.χ. anastasis.afraid.org θα πληκτρολογείς αυτή τη διεύθυνση και αυτό θα σε οδηγεί στο περιβάλλον ελέγχου των καμερών αν έχουν γίνει όλα και το registration σωστά. Πάντως αν μπορείς να παίξεις Ρ2Ρ δοκίμασε το για πιο γρήγορο και ασφαλές setup.



ειναι κινεζικες μπιτι δεν δινει p2p προγραμμα νομιζω. απο κατω εχει ενα αυτοκολλητο με xxxx.ipcam.cc (ddns του κατασκευαστη) μπορω να κανω κατι?

----------


## manolo

Ψάξτο λίγο γιατί απ΄ότι ξέρω πλέον και πολύ Κινέζοι κατασκευαστές δίνουν Ρ2Ρ υπηρεσία. Σιγουρέψου πρώτα ότι δεν το υποστηρίζει, στην ανάγκη επικοινώνησε με αυτόν που σου τις πούλησε και ρώτησε τον. Αλλιώς θα παίξεις με ddns.

----------


## tmagafas

καμια απαντηση απο ebw.gr την ειχα αγορασει. εχω στειλει και περιμενω απαντηση εδω και 2 μερες. εχω δοκιμασει απρειρες εφαρμογες 2-3 την εβλεπαν τοπικα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να σεταρω τον manufacture  ddns, λογω του οτι δεν υπηρχε στις επιλογες τουμενου.
τωρα μια εφαρμογη που πιστευω μπορει να κανει κατι ειναι η IP Cam Viewer αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ηταν ευκολο να ρυθμιστει. καποια βοηθεια??

----------


## katmadas

παρολα αυτα πρεπει να γραψεις εστω ενα μοντελο εστω μια φωτογραφια της καμερας μηπως και σε βοηθησει καποιος. ενα λινκ βρε αδερφε.

----------


## manolo

Φίλε  μου ο Φάνης έχει δίκιο. Εγώ προσωπικά πάντα όταν αγοράζω ένα προϊόν για να το στήσω οπουδήποτε, κοιτάω πάντα την υποστήριξη του κατασκευαστή. Χωρίς αυτήν ό,τι σου πάθει είσαι ξεκρέμαστος και έχεις χάσει τα λεφτά σου. Παρ' όλα αυτά στείλε μας το μοντέλο της κάμερας κάποια specs που ίσως γράφει στα χαρτιά της, στο κουτί της να δούμε αν μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Αν δεν υποστηρίζει όμως ddns ή Ρ2Ρ σύνδεση δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Επίσης τις προάλες έγραψες το site xxxx.ipcam.cc. Προσπάθησα να μπω αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το site φίλε μου. Αυτό που υπάρχει είναι το ipcam.cc (χωρίς το xxxx) αλλά είναι μόνο κινέζικα!

----------


## tmagafas

https://www.ebw.gr/startech-ip-330
δεν υπαρχει manual, στα απωλεσθεντα

----------


## tmagafas

> Φίλε  μου ο Φάνης έχει δίκιο. Εγώ προσωπικά πάντα όταν αγοράζω ένα προϊόν για να το στήσω οπουδήποτε, κοιτάω πάντα την υποστήριξη του κατασκευαστή. Χωρίς αυτήν ό,τι σου πάθει είσαι ξεκρέμαστος και έχεις χάσει τα λεφτά σου. Παρ' όλα αυτά στείλε μας το μοντέλο της κάμερας κάποια specs που ίσως γράφει στα χαρτιά της, στο κουτί της να δούμε αν μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Αν δεν υποστηρίζει όμως ddns ή Ρ2Ρ σύνδεση δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Επίσης τις προάλες έγραψες το site xxxx.ipcam.cc. Προσπάθησα να μπω αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το site φίλε μου. Αυτό που υπάρχει είναι το ipcam.cc (χωρίς το xxxx) αλλά είναι μόνο κινέζικα!





χχχχ= απορρητο
ειναι το username  manufacture ddns

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο πολυ σωστα το πας μεχρι εδω...4 στατικες ip στο ιδιο υποδικτυο του router σου...μια static ip ειτε free ειτε αγορασε την...περασε την στο router...ανοιξε τις 4 πορτες στο router...περασε τες μετα σε μια εφαρμογη ψαχνωντας-πειραματιζοντας ποια ειναι συμβατη και εισαι ετοιμος  :Wink:

----------


## manolo

Απ' ότι φαίνεται στη περιγραφή υποστηρίζει DHCP, TCP/IP, και DDNS οπότε λογικά μπορείς να παίξεις με ddns όπως ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα posts. Φτιάξε πρώτα απ΄όλα ένα account σε ένα από τα free ddns sites, μετά φτιάξε εκεί το domain που θα 'βλέπει' τις κάμερες σου, κάνε το απαραίτητο port forwarding στο ρουτερ σου και ενεργοποίησε του το ddns και μετά προσευχήσου να παίξουν όπως πρέπει και υποτίθεται.. :Smile:

----------


## tmagafas

ελεγα μηπως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το ddns του κατασκευαστη. ευχαριστω.

----------


## manolo

Μου είναι άγνωστος. Θα πήγαινα σε δοκισμένο free ddns site..

----------


## tmagafas

το upnp μου επιτρεπει να ανοιξω πορτα χωρις να την δηλωσω στο ρουτερ;

----------


## manolo

Δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα φίλε μου. Δοκιμάζεις όμως και αναλόγως προχωράς..!

----------


## tmagafas

πρεπει να δηλωσω και στο προγραμμα της καμερας το hostname ddns??
η μονο στο ρουτερ?

----------


## qazwsx

> πρεπει να δηλωσω και στο προγραμμα της καμερας το hostname ddns??
> η μονο στο ρουτερ?


Και στο προγραμμα της καμερας,πως αλλιως θα κανει login φιλε μου..

----------


## tmagafas

στην καμερα μου εκτος του κατασκευαστη 
*Manufacture's DDNS*

  Manufacture's Domain




*Third Party DDNS*

  DDNS Service
  NoneOray.netDynDns.org3322.org




εχει μονο 3 παροχους 
Oray.net
3322.org
DynDns.org

προβλημα...

----------


## manolo

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με όλα αυτά τα no name προϊόντα. Ο περιορισμός σε οτιδήποτε προσφέρουν. Τσέκαρε όμως στα sites των πρώτων δύο παρόχων αν είναι free και με ποιες παροχές το δίνουν.. Το dyndns.org απ 'οτι ξέρω εδώ και καιρό το δίνει πλέον με χρέωση.

----------


## tmagafas

> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με όλα αυτά τα no name προϊόντα. Ο περιορισμός σε οτιδήποτε προσφέρουν. Τσέκαρε όμως στα sites των πρώτων δύο παρόχων αν είναι free και με ποιες παροχές το δίνουν.. Το dyndns.org απ 'οτι ξέρω εδώ και καιρό το δίνει πλέον με χρέωση.






ειναι ολα στα κινεζικα και επιπλεον για να δημιουργησω λογαριασμο χρειαζεται να εχω τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που να τους κανει προκειμενου να πραγματοποιηθει η επιβεβαιωση. (και οποιδηποτε virtual mobile number χρησιμοποιησα δεν παρεχει την ικανοτητα για ληψη και αποστολη sms τουλαχιστον δωρεαν)
αδιεξοδο;; μονοδρομος DynDns??

----------


## geroget

> ειναι ολα στα κινεζικα και επιπλεον για να δημιουργησω λογαριασμο χρειαζεται να εχω τηλεφωνικο αριθμο που να τους κανει προκειμενου να πραγματοποιηθει η επιβεβαιωση. (και οποιδηποτε virtual mobile number χρησιμοποιησα δεν παρεχει την ικανοτητα για ληψη και αποστολη sms τουλαχιστον δωρεαν)
> αδιεξοδο;; μονοδρομος DynDns??


 Καλημερα σε ολους για δοκιμασε στο
http://zmododns.com/login.php

http://www.zmododns.com/

----------


## tmagafas

λοιπον... 
στην καμερα εβαλα στατικη διευθυνση.
ανοιξα πορτα με ενεργο upnp.
εφτιαξα λογαριασμο no-ip,αλλα επειδη δεν υπηρχε στην dropdown list στο ρουτερ μου αυτος ο παροχος κατεβασα το duc και τρεχει στο πισι που ειναι το δικτυο.

ανοιγω τα δεδομενα στο κινητο και παταω http://xxxxxxxxxx.ddns.net:12001
και με βγαζει στην καμερα.!!
εν κατακλειδη.. οι μονες ρυθμισεις που εγιναν
σταθερη ip +πορτα στην καμερα
duc στα windows.
ειμαι οκ??

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον μπαίνεις από το κινητό μέσω του 3G δικτύου είσαι ΟΚ!

----------


## mitsos00

Καλησπέρα.. Αν και καθυστερημένα θα βάλω και γω την γνώμη μου εδώ γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά λάθη.. Αρχικά το speedport entry 2i που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ αποκλείεται να μην έχει σαν ddns provider το Noip. Κοίτα καλύτερα ή κάνε κάποιο firmware update που θα βρεις στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της cosmote.. Δεύτερον δεν χρειάζεται να καταχωρήσεις τα στοιχεία του ddns και στο ρουτερ και στην κάμερα.. Μόνο στο ένα αρκεί και συνήθως το βάζουμε στο ρουτερ και εκεί ανοίγεις τις κατάλληλες πόρτες... Τρίτον... Πάντα κλειστό το upnp γιατί αποτελεί backdoor για το ρουτερ και οι δικαιολογίες του τύπου "βαριέμαι να ανοίξω όλες αυτές τις πόρτες"  να λείπουν. Τέταρτον και πιο σημαντικό.. ΜΗΝ εμπιστεύεστε τα P2P που δίνουν τα καταγραφικα και ιδίως τα "noname". 
Τα στοιχεία σου πάνε σε κάποιο σερβερ που ένας θεός ξέρει πως αξιοποιουνται. 

ΗΓ: Αν βάλεις το ddns απευθείας στο ρουτερ δεν χρειάζεται η εγκατάσταση client software σε κάποιο υπολογιστή.. Τέλος να προσέξεις ότι στο free plan της Noip πρέπει να ανανεωνεις το domain σου κάθε μήνα για να μην διαγραφεί..

----------

